# Is DLA still paid if you move to Cyprus



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, not been on in ages, hope you're all well. I'm just wondering if anyone could help me, had a message from my mum who is staying In Paphos at the moment for the winter. This is their second year of spending the winter and they absolutely love it there, with the intention of this being a nice break away from the awful British weather, they've actually found a house they love and are contemplating moving over permanently. Obviously lots to look into first before doing so and one of things is her DLA she receives at the moment, does anyone know if this would stop if she left the UK permanently.

Many thanks in advance 
Also this time in 5 weeks time I will be coming out for a week yayyyyy, had a fab week last January when I stayed with them and can't wait to go back


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Hi Sarah, your will still receive the care component of DLA, but you will lose the mobility component.

Phil


----------



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Phil I'll let her know


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
i hope you/they know about the property market in cyprus.
you dont say if they are going to rent or buy but if its the latter be very careful.


----------

